# Sticky  Thera Band and Tube Resistance & Elongation Chart



## NightKnight

This is a nice chart to help choose what band will fit your needs best. I also threw the data into Excel to get a graph.

Also, here is a note from Thera-Band:


> Using the "force elongation" chart, you can predict what the force will be at a specific percent elongation for Thera-Band colors. For example, if your 2 foot length of band was Red, then when you stretched it to 4 feet (100% elongation), you'd have about 3.9 pounds of force.
> 
> Both Thera-Band resistance tubing and bands are calibrated to offer the same resistance levels at the same percent elongation.


----------



## NightKnight

Here are some specs that they offer:
Tubes
Tan .062 ID x .031 wall
Yellow .200 ID x .045 wall
Red .200 ID x .057 wall
Green .200 ID x .069 wall
Blue .200 ID x .085 wall
Black .200 ID x .098 wall
Silver .200 ID x .125 wall

Bands
Tan/Extra Thin
Yellow/Thin
Red/Medium
Green/Heavy
Blue/Extra Heavy
Black/Spcl Heavy
Silver /Spr Heavy
Gold/Max


----------



## ZDP-189

Some interesting stats...
*
Thera-band specs:*

Gold; .025" thickness; 11.8 lbs at 100% elongation
Silver; .022" thickness; 8.6 lbs at 100% elongation
Black; .015" thickness; 4.9 lbs at 100% elongation
Blue; .012" thickness; 4.5 lbs at 100% elongation
Green; .010" thickness; 3.1 lbs at 100% elongation
Red; .008" thickness; 2.7 lbs at 100% elongation
Yellow; .006" thickness; 1.8 lbs at 100% elongation
Tan; .004" thickness; 1.1 lbs at 100% elongation
*Sources (same):*

http://www.yogadirect.com/yoga_thera_bands.html
http://www.yogaaccessories.com/150ft-Thera-Band-Rolls_c_1045.html
I presume the elongation refers to full 6" width by 12" elongated to 24" lengthwise, but maybe it refers to full length.

Interestingly, thicker bands seem to require more force per thickness to reach 100% elongation.


----------



## ZDP-189

Incidentally, when I measured Thera-band gold with a micrometer myself, I got .0295" and Thera-band Silver gave .0216".

The manufacturer's specs for the bands I can buy locally (approx. 4'x6"):

XF1065; Blue; 0.65mm/.0256"; 4.5kg
XF1050; Red; 0.50mm/.0197"; 3.5kg
XF1035; Yellow; 0.35mm/.0138"; 2.5kg

Their definition of draw force must be different.

XF1065 pulls between TB Gold and TB Silver
XF1050 pulls below TB Silver (probably abover TB Black, though I haven't tried it.)
XF1035 will likely be between TB Green and TB Black

The XF compound looks good. It stretches well and returns fast. It doesn't seem to last as well as Thera-band, but then I have only just discovered using a cutting mat and roll-cutter.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

All rubbers including Thera-band have tolerance specifications. Thera-band is a compound (latex+?) that is made by Hygienic, which has some of the tightest tolerance specifications in the rubber Industry. -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189

I was looking at the relationship between thickness and the amount of traction force required for elongation. I expected to see a nice relationship with yellow at one extreme, gold at the other and the others lying proportionally along the curve.

That's not what I found.

Yellow: 967 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
Red: 875 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
Green: 960 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
Blue: 1,108 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
Black: 1,173 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
Silver: 1,150 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
Gold: 1,604 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation

Source: Force numbers from Aaron's table; thickness from Thera-band.

It raises the possibility that either the inputs are wrong or Thera-band are using different compounds for different colours.


----------



## Sam

AaronC said:


> This is a nice chart to help choose what band will fit your needs best. I also threw the data into Excel to get a graph.
> 
> Also, here is a note from Thera-Band:
> 
> 
> 
> Using the "force elongation" chart, you can predict what the force will be at a specific percent elongation for Thera-Band colors. For example, if your 2 foot length of band was Red, then when you stretched it to 4 feet (100% elongation), you'd have about 3.9 pounds of force.
> 
> Both Thera-Band resistance tubing and bands are calibrated to offer the same resistance levels at the same percent elongation.
Click to expand...

How wide are the sections of Theraband they tested?


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> I was looking at the relationship between thickness and the amount of traction force required for elongation. I expected to see a nice relationship with yellow at one extreme, gold at the other and the others lying proportionally along the curve.
> 
> That's not what I found.
> 
> Yellow: 967 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Red: 875 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Green: 960 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Blue: 1,108 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Black: 1,173 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Silver: 1,150 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Gold: 1,604 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> 
> Source: Force numbers from Aaron's table; thickness from Thera-band.
> 
> It raises the possibility that either the inputs are wrong or Thera-band are using different compounds for different colours.


Hmmm, interesting obviously the unnatural colours would make a small difference to each colour's composition - I discovered a similar notion recently when looking at monofilament lines (for fishing,) I realised that the lines which had been deliberately coloured were slightly weaker than those that hadn't, as part of their construction was the colour itself...


----------



## ZDP-189

The guys at Balloonbed only sell red ones for that reason.


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> The guys at Balloonbed only sell red ones for that reason.


I thought a sort of creamy, yellowish white was the natural colour of latex? I think the differences in draw-weight may be because the different colours require different amounts of colour in order to achieve the desired colour - if that makes sense!


----------



## 919h

Most of us using the "force elongation" 1000mm or 39.37"

The band slingshot is arount 200mm or 8"

Also

For 100% elongation band , we have 200mm + 200mm = 400mm or 16"

For 200% elongation band , we have 200mm + 400mm = 600mm or 24"

For 300% elongation band , we have 200mm + 600mm = 800mm or 31"

For 400% elongation band , we have 200mm + 800mm = 1000mm or 39"

For 500% elongation band , we have 200mm + 1000mm = 1200mm or 47"

So what interest to us is the extension to 400%

I'm on a right or wrong way ?

Excuse me for my bad english

@+

Thomas


----------



## ZDP-189

Sorry, the relationship is not linear. There are example force elongation and force contraction curves in my blog.


----------



## PandaMan

i don't know which thera band to use... I remember when I was 9 I tried archery and I could do it ok with an adult's bow, which surely has a strong draw weight... I think maybe black or silver, which do you guys think?


----------



## ZDP-189

I would start out with a medium weight band and decide whether you need more energy when shooting larger projectiles.


----------



## PandaMan

that would be good, but I really have very little money to work with. I get £2.50 a week, so if I'm going to buy thera band, I want to make sure it's the right strength first time. I'm maybe thinking blue or black?


----------



## ZDP-189

Truly, it doesn't matter. You cut the band as wide or narrow as you want to match your draw strength. I would start with Gold bands because they'll be narrower. Thin bands of the same draw are wider and that can be harder to control but somewhat faster.

BTW - I'm talking about flatbands not tubes.

PM me an address to send it to and I'll mail you some free pieces of whatever I have lying about in my workshop. I'll even send you a pair of my Fastbands if you like.


----------



## PandaMan

ZDP-189 said:


> Truly, it doesn't matter. You cut the band as wide or narrow as you want to match your draw strength. I would start with Gold bands because they'll be narrower. Thin bands of the same draw are wider and that can be harder to control but somewhat faster.
> 
> BTW - I'm talking about flatbands not tubes.
> 
> PM me an address to send it to and I'll mail you some free pieces of whatever I have lying about in my workshop. I'll even send you a pair of my Fastbands if you like.


wow. I'd really appreciate that. Thanks, PM sent.
and if you're willing to send a pair of Fastbands then you can, I don't mind. Free stuff is good.
And also I'd like you even more if you could send 4 inches of tube. It would make it easier to mount the bands onto my slingshot. But you don't have to.
Thanks.


----------



## Botus

Interesting data. Does anyone know at what percentage elongation the band moves from elastic to plastic deformation, obviously it would change depending on the type of band that was used. Surely there are instances when say a 500% elongation merely damages the band i.e. plastic deformation and therefore a draw of this elongation is pointless. Sadly im bogged down with work at the moment but have plans to undertake some experiments myself in the new year.
By looking at this chart surely for someone like myself with a short, more compact draw the biggest advantage I could gain would be by shortening the length of the band set in the first place, thus increasing the maximum possible elongation I could achieve using the same draw. I understand other factors come into play but this is what the data would lead me to believe!
Would the volume of band utilised also have a significant effect on the possible power returns? 
I understand that this are all questions I should probably answer myself through experimentation but if anyone can give a few pointers in the right direction I can refine the proposed experiments I plan to undertake.
Cheers then!


----------



## Aras

I wanted to ask what band should I use. I'm only 14 years old, and I'm afraid, that thera band gold is too strong for me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sleepy

I went shopping for thera-band at Amazon. There was listed there bands and tubes. In all these colors listed. And they were also in either latex rubber or non-latex rubber. Do the two, i.e., *latex* vs *non-latex* pull with the same resistence ?
Thank you very much for these charts by the way.


----------



## Formidonis Noctu

Ive come to the right forum, this along with so many other posts and articles here have been of tremendous help.
Thank you everyone


----------



## Hugh Neverknow

Would I be right or wrong to think that the amount of force required to stretch a length of latex is not a measure of the speed it sends a projectile?

For instance, would a set of bands made of green Theraband, that requires the same force to stretch as a set made of gold theraband (the width of the gold cut to match the force of the green) send a projectile of the same weight at the same velocity. I think but have no evidence yet that the red would be more powerful. And for the same reason that flat is better than tube or solid, the thinner the profile the quicker it can dissipate heat and return to its un-stretched form.

The ultimate aim is to have the highest velocity for the lowest stretching force. I realize other factors come into play such as durability, pouch size, %age of stretch and no doubt a lot of others. But all other factors being equal I think the thinner the band the better

I now await to be told I am wrong and why, while I wait for my chrony to arrive so i can settle this for myself. It is almost like science!


----------



## Hit and run

Hugh Neverknow said:


> Would I be right or wrong to think that the amount of force required to stretch a length of latex is not a measure of the speed it sends a projectile?
> 
> For instance, would a set of bands made of green Theraband, that requires the same force to stretch as a set made of gold theraband (the width of the gold cut to match the force of the green) send a projectile of the same weight at the same velocity. I think but have no evidence yet that the red would be more powerful. And for the same reason that flat is better than tube or solid, the thinner the profile the quicker it can dissipate heat and return to its un-stretched form.
> 
> The ultimate aim is to have the highest velocity for the lowest stretching force. I realize other factors come into play such as durability, pouch size, %age of stretch and no doubt a lot of others. But all other factors being equal I think the thinner the band the better
> 
> I now await to be told I am wrong and why, while I wait for my chrony to arrive so i can settle this for myself. It is almost like science!


Generally, for two bands with the same mass the one with the highest surface area will contract the fastest. (http://www.melchiormenzel.de/info_power.html subsection band shape)
The big disadvantage of the thinner bands is that you need a broader band to propel the same mass, (Green vs. Gold around 2.5x the width) and they break faster.


----------



## Hugh Neverknow

That makes sense - I was trying to think of why the thinner band would be faster but surface area would be the reason for the transfer of heat?

Of course the wear factor, wind resistance, general practicality will be issues but this was bugging me thank you for your clarification


Hit and run said:


> Would I be right or wrong to think that the amount of force required to stretch a length of latex is not a measure of the speed it sends a projectile?
> 
> For instance, would a set of bands made of green Theraband, that requires the same force to stretch as a set made of gold theraband (the width of the gold cut to match the force of the green) send a projectile of the same weight at the same velocity. I think but have no evidence yet that the red would be more powerful. And for the same reason that flat is better than tube or solid, the thinner the profile the quicker it can dissipate heat and return to its un-stretched form.
> 
> The ultimate aim is to have the highest velocity for the lowest stretching force. I realize other factors come into play such as durability, pouch size, %age of stretch and no doubt a lot of others. But all other factors being equal I think the thinner the band the better
> 
> I now await to be told I am wrong and why, while I wait for my chrony to arrive so i can settle this for myself. It is almost like science!


Generally, for two bands with the same mass the one with the highest surface area will contract the fastest. (http://www.melchiorm...info_power.html subsection band shape)
The big disadvantage of the thinner bands is that you need a broader band to propel the same mass, (Green vs. Gold around 2.5x the width) and they break faster.
[/quote]


----------



## slingshotwizard

Thanks i was having trouble gauging the strength of my bands


----------



## Warhammer1

I have speargun tubing 1/4 inside diameter, 1/8 wall thickness. This stuff is sic. I am pulling my arms out of their sockets. NO idea what pull it is, but color is red if that makes a diff. I think its about 50lbs at 300% or something like that.


----------



## breakerboy2000

same, I use 9mm black spear gun rubber tubing that just slides over my sling frame, its very strong, I was wondering if anyone has used this aswell and could tell me how it compares with theraband? and other flat bands? I am shooting 11mm lead balls with it and they are great.


----------



## RogueWaveHorizon

Thanks that was great.


----------



## Guest

ZDP-189 said:


> I presume the elongation refers to full 6" width by 12" elongated to 24" lengthwise, but maybe it refers to full length.


From this document: http://www.thera-band.com/UserFiles/File/Resistance_Band-Tubing_Instruction_Manual.pdf

It suggests that the measurement is a 2 foot full width section stretched to 4 feet for 100% and stretched to 6 feet for 200% elongation. One problem with this notation is that it is not correct. The section is 100% it's length to start with. When it is stretched to 4 feet it is at 200% elongation but that is a moot point.

I'm interested in this information and would really appreciate any data anyone can provide about measurements made by users of this forum for elongations greater than those documented. I am working on a spread sheet. I intend for it to be able to estimate projectile velocity given the various parameters of draw length, band design, band material, projectile weight. It will support Clay, Glass, Steel, Brass, and Lead spherical projectiles. The idea is to give the band designers a true spread sheet which will let them play with various scenarios.

So if you have a spare section of full width Theraband two feet long of any color. Simpy attach a string to each end and pick up various weights off the floor. Document the length to which that bit of band stretched when each weight was off the floor. I'll do the math and share the results here when I have enough data to make reading it worth you while. For this to be valid, you need two feet of band between the knots on your strings.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

ZDP-189 said:


> I was looking at the relationship between thickness and the amount of traction force required for elongation. I expected to see a nice relationship with yellow at one extreme, gold at the other and the others lying proportionally along the curve.
> 
> That's not what I found.
> 
> Yellow: 967 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Red: 875 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Green: 960 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Blue: 1,108 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Black: 1,173 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Silver: 1,150 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> Gold: 1,604 lbs/inch thickness @250% elongation
> 
> Source: Force numbers from Aaron's table; thickness from Thera-band.
> 
> It raises the possibility that either the inputs are wrong or Thera-band are using different compounds for different colours.


I think the data in the charts is such that rounding errors could cause this kind of skew. The information we have is only accurate to two decimal places in inches. We don't know if the actual measurements shown in the charts here:
http://www.thera-band.com/UserFiles/File/Resistance_Band-Tubing_Instruction_Manual.pdf
were measured in Kg or Pounds as there are two charts presented one accurate to tenths of a pound and the other to tenths of a Kg. That data is just not accurate enough to extrapolate to four or five digits.


----------



## Guest

Ho! Ho! I found some data for tubing: http://ptjournal.apta.org/content/81/8/1437.full?sid=f6887e41-ec93-4b44-9d6a-f37de1d0ebc4


----------



## hautamak

Sleepy said:


> I went shopping for thera-band at Amazon. There was listed there bands and tubes. In all these colors listed. And they were also in either latex rubber or non-latex rubber. Do the two, i.e., *latex* vs *non-latex* pull with the same resistence ?
> Thank you very much for these charts by the way.


I have some cheap non latex stuff and it elongates to 200% and then stops, crappy stuff, but I could be wrong...


----------



## hautamak

breakerboy2000 said:


> same, I use 9mm black spear gun rubber tubing that just slides over my sling frame, its very strong, I was wondering if anyone has used this aswell and could tell me how it compares with theraband? and other flat bands? I am shooting 11mm lead balls with it and they are great.


why my speargun have 18mm rubbers ?  my bungee have 9mm band, but I don't have it so much for trying it and 18mm is way too strong (over 80kg pullweight)


----------



## Jolli4688

Ok..... using the above Chart

1. I plan on using Theraband blue flats

2. Having a approx draw length of 28" (fist to chin)

for 11.1lb of pull i want a effect band length of 7" from fork to pouch right? =/

This would only be a single band set up too wont it? would multiple bands double the effects or only partially increase the draw weight?


----------



## Arturito

Unfortunately these charts are plotted to 250%, does someone has measured TBG to 500% elongation ?, would be useful to retrofit my band simulator ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## zwillie

Hi Arturo,

you know that I prefere Megarubber instead of Danking or Thera here is a chart for those bands up to 400%.

http://www.emc-vega.de/de/Hochstarttechnik/Megarubber

Cheers

Zwillie


----------



## kwinpr

This thread answers a lot of the TB questions I had!


----------



## RedloeseBob

Hugh Neverknow said:


> Would I be right or wrong to think that the amount of force required to stretch a length of latex is not a measure of the speed it sends a projectile?
> 
> For instance, would a set of bands made of green Theraband, that requires the same force to stretch as a set made of gold theraband (the width of the gold cut to match the force of the green) send a projectile of the same weight at the same velocity. I think but have no evidence yet that the red would be more powerful. And for the same reason that flat is better than tube or solid, the thinner the profile the quicker it can dissipate heat and return to its un-stretched form.
> 
> The ultimate aim is to have the highest velocity for the lowest stretching force. I realize other factors come into play such as durability, pouch size, %age of stretch and no doubt a lot of others. But all other factors being equal I think the thinner the band the better
> 
> I now await to be told I am wrong and why, while I wait for my chrony to arrive so i can settle this for myself. It is almost like science!


Your acctually right, just because you got a hard draw doesnt mean that you will get equal power.

Generally it depends on how thin the rubber are and how long your draw is and also how quick you shoot.

If you hold the rubber stretched enough time it will cool down the heat and decrease the power of your shot.

So the key for power without tapering your band is to shoot with full butterfly stance with thin rubber and to shoot active whichs means you shoot instant after you just pulled out the rubber.

And also the weight of the projectile is a great factor so if you want to come up to 100+ joules you probably have to have enough drawweight to handle the weight of a 20mm steel (+) so the rubber can retract with it's originally speed and give you that speed that you need.


----------



## Darin Kel J

NightKnight said:


> Here are some specs that they offer:
> Tubes
> Tan .062 ID x .031 wall
> Yellow .200 ID x .045 wall
> Red .200 ID x .057 wall
> Green .200 ID x .069 wall
> Blue .200 ID x .085 wall
> Black .200 ID x .098 wall
> Silver .200 ID x .125 wall
> 
> Bands
> Tan/Extra Thin
> Yellow/Thin
> Red/Medium
> Green/Heavy
> Blue/Extra Heavy
> Black/Spcl Heavy
> Silver /Spr Heavy
> Gold/Max


I've never seen blue, silver or gold. Where do you get thees? I've seen different sized black bands, but not the blue, silver or gold


----------



## Darin Kel J

breakerboy2000 said:


> same, I use 9mm black spear gun rubber tubing that just slides over my sling frame, its very strong, I was wondering if anyone has used this aswell and could tell me how it compares with theraband? and other flat bands? I am shooting 11mm lead balls with it and they are great.


I just bought some 2 weeks ago just to see how they were because it's had where I am to find a lot of choices of bands though the Trumarks are good but I don't always see those in the stores so I wanted to make my own. I haven't used them yet though. So they are good?


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Okay, read through this and still have a question. I like theraband gold, single band, and hunt with it with extreme success. But I like tubes better. What theraband tubes matches most closely to theraband gold in relation to performance.


----------



## kevmar

Is there a typical time / usage range before a certain band width/thickness/ammo type usage affects its integrity ?

Thankyou.


----------



## ltaylor3

I shoot theraband gold. I was thinking of trying tubes, what theraband tubing would be about the same?


----------



## RedloeseBob

Phoul Mouth said:


> Okay, read through this and still have a question. I like theraband gold, single band, and hunt with it with extreme success. But I like tubes better. What theraband tubes matches most closely to theraband gold in relation to performance.





ltaylor3 said:


> I shoot theraband gold. I was thinking of trying tubes, what theraband tubing would be about the same?


I would think about using multiple thin walled pure latex surgical tubes which are a little faster than coloured tubes but are less resistent against UV light aka the sun.

Im not sure how close you can get powerwise with the tubes vs flatbands but i do believe that you could get close enough so to speak.

So in other words the key to coming close is getting tubes with the thinnest wall thickness as possible and also using pure latex (non treated/coloured).

You could also try combining this with a tube "taper" by making a loop by attaching one side of the tube in the middle of the tube to form the loop that you then attach to the slingshot frame.


----------

